# MDF Splitting - concerns and how to fix it



## ng80092a (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I did this little table, using MFD with 1.5 thickness, pre-drilled a 3 mm hole, and screwed in a 3.5x45 mm spax-M, on a somewhat slow speed.

However it did this little split on this side (on the other no split is visible)

I'm a bit concerned if it's possible it will split further, or structurally fall.
I try to move the column, but it seems quite stable. 
What do you guys think? Should I leave it like it is? Is it stable?
Can I do a reinforcement so that it prevents further splitting?

I was thinking of putting a wooden block attached with a nut and bolt.. but will that be good? or unecessary?


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I would remove the leg, put some glue in the crack and clamp it overnight.

The next day I would turn the leg upside down so the crack is at the bottom and I'd drill a new hole in the other end and try again.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

MDF needs pilot holes and preferably *Confirmat* style connecting screws otherwise it will split as shown. Agree solution for saving the leg is as JayArr suggests.
Spax-M as advertised reduce splitting, they don't necessarily prevent it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I would fill a syringe with glue fill void best you could, pull screw, let dry and predrilled and return screw..


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Removing the screw, gluing, clamping, and replacing the screw will likely work, but I give the legs a few months of life span unless the table never experiences any side movement. I think the inherent "layering" of the MDF is a weak spot in this application. I would have used solid wood for these legs.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Screws into the ends of mdf is not very strong, if that's the only means of attachment. That joint will fail at the most inopportune time. Load it up and bump it. They make a plethora of hidden brackets that are very strong.


----------



## ng80092a (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I'm thinking of redoing it in plywood, or concrete plywood with 18 mm of thickness, but it will take edge screws.. what do you think of it?

Edit: And can I re-use the screws?


----------



## scott lindsay (Jun 22, 2010)

I would unscrew it and squirt some glue into. I build a bookcase out of MDF 15 years ago and it is still standing today. I did pilot holes for regular wood screws. To stop swaying or racking I cut rabbets on the side and put a back on. I a couple of places I also installed brass inserts. The pilot hole was just under the thread diameter and used epoxy to keep them in place.


----------

